# How to mine FLUX (Or any major coin) with your CPU



## ShiBDiB (Jan 4, 2022)

*Disclaimer - It's much less efficient to mine with your CPU compared to your GPU. But if it's gonna be sitting there doing nothing, might as well get what you can out of it!*
This simple guide shows you how to mine FLUX indirectly using zergpool. Zergpool allows you to mine one algo and receive payment in another coin.

FLUX is a popular altcoin that has good tech behind it and is a poised to be a name to watch in the Web3.0 realm. https://runonflux.io/


*Step 1* - Download XMRig - https://xmrig.com/download
*Step 2* - Extract XMRig and make sure the exe/folder is excluded from your AV (it will get quarantined like all mining software)
*Step 3* - Setup a .bat file in the same directory as the miner as follows.


```
pushd "%~dp0"
xmrig.exe --cpu-max-threads-hint=77 --title CPU-FLUX -a cryptonight-upx/2 -o stratum+tcp://cryptonight_upx.mine.zergpool.com:4457 -u FLUX_WALLET_ADDRESS --keepalive -p c=FLUX,ID=CPU,refcode=e9615be5308584a8f050ff6da0389739
```

_    Notes on the bat..._

_'--cpu-max-threads-hint=' limits your cpu. If you use 100% of your CPU it tends to mess up other mining tasks and general computer usage. The 77 is for a 6 core CPU, switch to 75 for a 4 core, 50 for a 2 core._
_'--title' Just sets the name of the window_
_The URL is global friendly, it should get you the best ping regardless of location_
_REPLACE FLUX_WALLET_ADDRESS WITH YOUR WALLET ADDRESS!!_
_'ID=' is the worker name_
_'refcode=' is my referral code. Leaving this in doesn't effect you negatively, I just get part of what would have been the pool fee instead of the pool._


*Step 4* - Create a shortcut of the .bat file, right click, properties, advanced, run as admin
*Step 5* - Profit and track your earnings at "https://zergpool.com/?address=YOUR_WALLET_ADDRESS"
Like I said in the beginning, you won't get a ton of coins this way. But it's better than wasting the CPU doing nothing.
Additional bat file options - https://xmrig.com/docs/miner/command-line-options

*Mining other coins (and payouts!)

To mine in a different algo you would need to change the following part of the .bat*
_Note - Cryptonight seems to be the most profitable for CPU mining right now. I'd guess Randomx (monero) would be second. _


```
-a cryptonight-upx/2 -o stratum+tcp://cryptonight_upx.mine.zergpool.com:4457
```

'-a' is where you declare the algo (A list of XMRig algos can be found here - https://xmrig.com/docs/algorithms)
'-o' will need to change depending on what you're mining. Find the correct link on the Zergpool homepage using the "MINER COMMAND LINE GENERATOR"

*To get paid out in something else you need to change the following.*

'c=' declares the payout coin. Find the correct format on the Zergpool homepage using the "MINER COMMAND LINE GENERATOR"
'-u' You will need to change this to the correct wallet address for the coin you want to be paid in.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2022)

Aaannndd what kind of profits do you see with doing this? Serious question.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 4, 2022)

Indeed, a CPU working hard 24/7 might cost quite a bit in electricity a year.

_'refcode=' is my referral code. Leaving this in doesn't effect you negatively, I just get part of what would have been the pool fee instead of the pool._

So even if we are making a loss, you benefit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 4, 2022)

Costs less than the GPU that's mining alongside it 

But realistically basically nothing (if not losing a penny or 3 a day), CPU mining hasn't been profitable for a long time. I just do it for FLUX because I want as much of that coin as possible because I like the tech behind it and see it becoming something big.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 4, 2022)

It's not worth the hassle. Electricity alone will eat all of your profits and then some.
I used to run it on one of my GPUs for awhile as an experiment, but even with exchange rate being at its highest, it's less profitable because total network hashrate almost tripled in the past month or so.
The only viable reason is to stockpile FLUX hoping for eventual rise, but that's a fool's errand. Halving passed just a few weeks ago, and there wasn't much of a boom since it got listed on Binance. Yesterday's spike wasn't even as high as on the first day of listing.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 4, 2022)

Most effective way to make money in crypto is trading it. Or staking if you are already loaded reasonably.

Both has obvious considerable dangers.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2022)

See, you guys keep saying "oh yeah power bills" and stuff when jokes on you, I use some of my rigs to heat my home. Why not make some of that money back?


----------



## Shrek (Jan 4, 2022)

A very good point, electrical heating costs about twice as much as gas heating, so you are getting about half the cost back in Winter.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> A very good point, electrical heating costs about twice as much as gas heating, so you are getting about half the cost back in Winter.


Okay but I don't have gas. Makes this crypto actually a good thing for me.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 4, 2022)

Or get a referral cut as for the OP, then it's pure profit with no cost or investment.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 5, 2022)

Toothless said:


> See, you guys keep saying "oh yeah power bills" and stuff when jokes on you, I use some of my rigs to heat my home. Why not make some of that money back?


One isn't a barrier for the other. One of my rooms is fully heated by computers(I have a server rack at home). I think the only time I opened a radiator was a few weeks ago, when it was -15C outside.
But the priority is still max efficiency.


Andy Shiekh said:


> A very good point, electrical heating costs about twice as much as gas heating, so you are getting about half the cost back in Winter.


It depends. In my area govt provides subsidies on electric heating, in order to avoid gas shortages. Even without subsidies electricity is the cheapest way of heating (and solid fuel burners, which are pain in the ass). Few years back, during the first mining boom, my friend built a couple of hottest rigs possible for one of his relatives (bunch of AMD R9 cards). Dude is disabled, and  he gets a discount on utilities. Gas was and still is very expensive even with his subsidy. Two "inefficient" farms heat up his home, and as a bonus he gets a cut of crypto-profits. Rigs are in the basement. Hot air moves up by convection quite nicely.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for the writeup.



silentbogo said:


> It's not worth the hassle. Electricity alone will eat all of your profits and then some.
> I used to run it on one of my GPUs for awhile as an experiment, but even with exchange rate being at its highest, it's less profitable because total network hashrate almost tripled in the past month or so.
> The only viable reason is to stockpile FLUX hoping for eventual rise, but that's a fool's errand. Halving passed just a few weeks ago, and there wasn't much of a boom since it got listed on Binance. Yesterday's spike wasn't even as high as on the first day of listing.


I've been keeping a close eye on FLUX and it has jumped a lot in the recent months. Issue is, when it's halving happened and the binance listing  crypto in general took a dump. See ERGO for instance.  In the end, it just allowed FLUX to maintain it'd rather higher position on the list of profitable coins.

SERO is the one that caught me off guard.  But anyway, FLUX may end up being the eth replacement eventually more so than rvn.  But that's a wait to be seen.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 5, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Or get a referral cut as for the OP, then it's pure profit with no cost or investment.



Actually you both need to be actively mining to receive a referral. (I GPU and CPU mine when not at my computer, mostly like I said because I believe in FLUX long term as a project)

You can easily remove the ref code if it's an issue. That's why I explained what it was in the post.

Honestly not sure why you visit this part of the forum as all you do is shit up threads in here.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 5, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> Actually you both need to be actively mining to receive a referral. (I GPU and CPU mine when not at my computer, mostly like I said because I believe in FLUX long term as a project)
> 
> You can easily remove the ref code if it's an issue. That's why I explained what it was in the post.
> 
> Honestly not sure why you visit this part of the forum as all you do is shit up threads in here.



Its just interesting to see yet another shitcoin pitched like its the best thing ever invented. I get the guy. I'm another one of those. It never ceases to amaze. Its also a very good comment that your referrals are part of your income related to this coin.

It speaks volumes - not of you, don't get me wrong, but of the general attitude wrt crypto.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 5, 2022)

Added the following to the bottom of the OP on how to get paid out in other coins (if you think flux is a "shitcoin")

*Mining other coins (and payouts!)

To mine in a different algo you would need to change the following part of the .bat*
_Note - Cryptonight seems to be the most profitable for CPU mining right now. I'd guess Randomx (monero) would be second. _


```
-a cryptonight-upx/2 -o stratum+tcp://cryptonight_upx.mine.zergpool.com:4457
```

'-a' is where you declare the algo (A list of XMRig algos can be found here - https://xmrig.com/docs/algorithms)
'-o' will need to change depending on what you're mining. Find the correct link on the Zergpool homepage using the "MINER COMMAND LINE GENERATOR"

*To get paid out in something else you need to change the following.*

'c=' declares the payout coin. Find the correct format on the Zergpool homepage using the "MINER COMMAND LINE GENERATOR"
'-u' You will need to change this to the correct wallet address for the coin you want to be paid in.


----------



## bug (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm still not sure why people keep mining, when it's so much more profitable to just buy and hold.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 5, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Its just interesting to see yet another shitcoin pitched like its the best thing ever invented. I get the guy. I'm another one of those. It never ceases to amaze. Its also a very good comment that your referrals are part of your income related to this coin.
> 
> It speaks volumes - not of you, don't get me wrong, but of the general attitude wrt crypto.



I haven't pitched FLUX like it's the best thing invented. Like all projects it has a good chance of failure. I just think this one has potential, luckily zergpool can pay you out in ETH/BTC/Whatever if that's what you prefer.



bug said:


> I'm still not sure why people keep mining, when it's so much more profitable to just buy and hold.



I do both, my computer is running either way and mining is a hobby I enjoy.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 5, 2022)

I do like your write up and sharing of knowledge on how to mine on CPU in general, out of hobby interest. The monetary part however is where the hobby instantly turns into stinky business. Its utterly wasteful and its only purpose is speculation. There is no positive to be had there, so we resort to 'I believe in this coin'. Like religion, because there is nothing concrete in crypto as of yet. It floats on the idea it might become something some day. No coin evades that principle as of today, so they're all shitcoins.

The trajectory of even the biggest, bestest coins like ETH is still 'Forever In Beta'.

Good luck building anything that relies on trust, on that.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 5, 2022)

silentbogo said:


> Even without subsidies electricity is the cheapest way of heating



I am surprised given the inefficiencies of heat engines (to produce the electricity)


----------



## bug (Jan 5, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am surprised given the inefficiencies of heat engines (to produce the electricity)


Electricity is probably the most expensive means to heat a home.
But keep in mind Ukraine's gas comes from Russia and their mining regions are in the east, in the areas taken over by Russian bandits.
Plus, all over Eastern Europe, heating systems are centralized and ancient.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 5, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am surprised given the inefficiencies of heat engines (to produce the electricity)


It's about the available resources, not hypothetical prices. Most of Ukraine's natural gas comes from Russia, most LPG is also Russian (it's just routed through EU and lots of foreign subsidiaries to make it look otherwise and bump the price along the way), most coal comes from occupied Eastern Ukraine, but *all* of Ukraine's electricity is produced domestically. What's even worse, is that current prices per kW are overinflated, because everyone covers the so called "green tariff" (e.g. compensating expensive solar buybacks, most of which is also owned by oligarchs), while nuclear power stations have been artificially "downclocked" or partially shut down in order to compensate for some excess power (while the rest of excess is sold for fraction of the cost to abovementioned oligarchs in order to power their manufacturing plants or large-scale BTC farms). Just a few weeks ago there was a verified newspiece, where an iron processing plant co-owned by Kolomoisky bought a shitton of power for pennies on an "open" auction with a single bidder, and now hosts 50 or so containers with ASICs brought from Kazakhstan prior to that. Even plant's director didn't deny it. All he said is something like "Plant is stagnating, so we've got to make a living somehow".

Mods, sorry for OT, but it's kinda related...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> Costs less than the GPU that's mining alongside it
> 
> But realistically basically nothing (if not losing a penny or 3 a day), CPU mining hasn't been profitable for a long time. I just do it for FLUX because I want as much of that coin as possible because I like the tech behind it and see it becoming something big.


Wasn't there a Ryzen friendly coin that was more than viable recently?  Raptoreum or something.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 6, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Wasn't there a Ryzen friendly coin that was more than viable recently?  Raptoreum or something.



Raptoreum - the coin that was hacked to run on some HP servers mid December through a java exploit, I think it was. Supposedly $110,000 was mined over the course of 7-10 days.

Based on how much raptoreum was going for during that stretch of time and how much they made ($110k), the hackers mined 4mil in coins (give or take a bit).

I'm too lazy to find a link to the story, but I just remember that that was a lot of coins in a short period of time.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 6, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Raptoreum - the coin that was hacked to run on some HP servers mid December through a java exploit, I think it was. Supposedly $110,000 was mined over the course of 7-10 days.
> 
> Based on how much raptoreum was going for during that stretch of time and how much they made ($110k), the hackers mined 4mil in coins (give or take a bit).
> 
> I'm too lazy to find a link to the story, but I just remember that that was a lot of coins in a short period of time.


I didn't know about the exploit, was only refering to profitability.  Publicity like that might even tank prices, dunno.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 6, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I didn't know about the exploit, was only refering to profitability.  Publicity like that might even tank prices, dunno.


I think the coins price averaged around $0.03 at the time the hack happened.

Raptoreum, from what I heard, likes larger L3 cache. So AMD CPUs tend to be better at mining them and the servers that were hacked, lots had Epyc CPUs in them. Folks thought there'd be a shortage of AMD CPUs again because of this new crypto coin, but I can't say I've seen or heard anything about CPU shortages from AMD's lineup.

Looking now Raptoreum is around $0.02 a coin. Not really a profitable coin, but I guess if you can manage a hack to hijack servers to run the coin for you, you can still turn a decent profit in a short amount of time.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 6, 2022)

Coinranking: Cryptocurrency Prices Live - Rates List Today

Things seem to have dropped 5% or so in the last 24h; anyone know what might have caused this.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 6, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Things seem to have dropped 5% or so in the last 24h; anyone know what might have caused this.


Kazakhstan.
They had one of the cheapest electricity rates in Eurasia, so lots of large-scale mining operations moved there, including Chinese ASIC farms. That's around 25-26% of total BTC network hashrate, and does not even include altcoins and such.
Yesterday they've got mass protests all over the country (allegedly over huge hike in gas prices). Govt. officials and corpos are fleeing like rats off the sinking ship. Internet is down countrywide. What's even worse - Russia already dropped off some forces in Almaty.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 7, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Not really a profitable coin


People were making dollars a day on 5800X back in December.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> People were making dollars a day on 5800X back in December.


Not quite that much, at least not on a single 5800x. I ran raptoreum for a couple weeks on my 5900x around the start of December, best return I saw was 40 coins a day (but usually more around 35-38) using 22 out of 24 threads.  At 3-4 cents a coin  you're making $1.20 to $1.60 a day, not taking in the actual cost to mine. 

I think total system power draw running was close to 140W, if I wasn't using the computer for anything else. Where I live, cost of electricity is about $0.11 per kwh. So, roughly $0.40 a day to mine raptoreum and only making at most $1.60 means, $1.60 - $0.40, and I was bringing in maybe a full $1.00 a day on average. 2 full weeks of mining and if I sold/transferred my coins I would have made maybe an $18 profit! I'd have been rich!

Right now I'd barely be breaking even with Raptoreum only being worth half of what it was at the start of December. I figured it wasn't worth my time and stopped mid December. I'm sitting on 500+ coins in my wallet. Maybe it'll go some where some day, maybe it won't.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 7, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Not quite that much, at least not on a single 5800x. I ran raptoreum for a couple weeks on my 5900x around the start of December, best return I saw was 40 coins a day (but usually more around 35-38) using 22 out of 24 threads.  At 3-4 cents a coin  you're making $1.20 to $1.60 a day, not taking in the actual cost to mine.
> 
> I think total system power draw running was close to 140W, if I wasn't using the computer for anything else. Where I live, cost of electricity is about $0.11 per kwh. So, roughly $0.40 a day to mine raptoreum and only making at most $1.60 means, $1.60 - $0.40, and I was bringing in maybe a full $1.00 a day on average. 2 full weeks of mining and if I sold/transferred my coins I would have made maybe an $18 profit! I'd have been rich!
> 
> Right now I'd barely be breaking even with Raptoreum only being worth half of what it was at the start of December. I figured it wasn't worth my time and stopped mid December. I'm sitting on 500+ coins in my wallet. Maybe it'll go some where some day, maybe it won't.


I mean that's still viable, which was my point.  No idea if it is now.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2022)

Can we keep this thread on topic please and stay away from the 'general' issues of crypto.


----------



## SiriusBlack (Mar 13, 2022)

Can I use a different pool instead of zergpool


----------

